# wondering if this Jotul 602 can be used, pics attached



## leakypuppy (Sep 23, 2013)

A friend of mine is looking to use this stove to heat a 600 sq ft room in a Vermont farmhouse.  The sides don't appear to be cracked or warped but I'm not sure what else to look for.  I'd appreciate if anyone could have a look at the attached pics and give me your opinion.

Thanks,


----------



## leakypuppy (Sep 23, 2013)

Let me clarify...

I know the stove is capable of heating 600-800 sq ft but I'm wondering is what I need to check in addition to cracks/warping to determine if it is still usable.

Thanks in advance.

-jim


----------



## peakbagger (Sep 23, 2013)

It looks to me that the side baffles are missing. Folks burn without them but its hard on the stove body and the efficiency is lower. The thread discusses them https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/jotul-602-used-v-new.58451/    I have seen this stove used without side plates and the sides cracked eventually. This stove doesn't look damaged so it may be worth buying some new side plates.

The key thing with these stoves is they are not "all nighters", they are very good creosote creators if you load them full and then choke down the air damper. It far better to fill them with a small charge, light them off and let them go out.

I know many folks who have heated far more than 600 sq feet with them by running them steady. Just be careful in such a small room, clearance's can be make locating one difficult


----------



## webbie (Sep 23, 2013)

It does look good other than needing the side protector plates. 

There used to be various types of these - the originals were small and looked like the Upland 17 interior plates - the newer 602 had a full size interior plate.

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/719109/products/Jotul-Side-Liner.html

You'll have to determine which one would fit or else make one up from refractory or SS, etc.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, it's a little dirty but looks to be in good shape. The baffle does not look to be in place correctly That saddle sits under the flue collar, but don't worry about it until the side burn plates are in place.


----------

